# Echolot aus den USA oder Deutschland



## schwedenklausi (10. August 2006)

Ich bin dabei mir ein neues Echlot anzuschaffen.
Meine Frage :
sind die Geräte aus den USA auch mit deutscher Menüführung  ausgestattet ?
Wie komme ich an eine deutsche Beschreibung ?
Auf die Garantie werde ich dann auch wohl verzichten müssen.

Lohnt es sich den Preisvorteil unter diesen Umständen zu nutzen

Für Eure Antworten bedanke ich dann mal schon im voraus.
schwedenklausi


----------



## AndreL (10. August 2006)

*AW: Echolot aus den USA oder Deutschland*

Hi,
ich habe heute mein Garmin Fishfinder 250c aus den USA erhalten. Hat alles absolut perfekt funktionier. Montag abend bestellt heute um 10 bei mir und begenüber DE fast 300€ gespart. Die Garmins lassen sich auf deutsch umstellen, bei Humminbird geht das (soweit ich weiß) auch. Bei allen anderen habe ich keinen Schimmer.
Auf Garantie mußt du keinesfalls verzichten ausser du kaufst bei nem Privatmann über E-Bay, allerdings hast du "nur" Anspruch auf Garantie/Gewährleistung nach US Recht. Bei meinem Garmin bedeutet das 1 Jahr Garantie durch Garmin International mit (nachstem) Sitz in England. Eine deutsche Anleitung habe ich für 1,50€ bei E-Bay gekauft.
Alles in allem viel Geld gespart und keine Nachteile.

P.S. ich habe HIER gekauft


----------



## Jetblack (10. August 2006)

*AW: Echolot aus den USA oder Deutschland*

Mist, hab ich wohl vergessen "Antworten" zu klicken und einen neuen Link aufzurufen ... also hier noch mal:

Lowrance/Eagle verzichtet meines Wissen darauf, unterschiedliche Software je Lieferland aufzuspielen. Alle meine US Einheiten konnten auch "deutsch".

Die Anleitung von Low/Eagle besteht aus mehreren "Büchern", die auch sehr detailliert sind. Jede deutsche Anleitung, die ich bisher gesehen habe war eher eine rundimentäre Kurzanleitung im Vergleich zum Original. die waren sicherlich ausreichend, um die Basisfunktionalität zu beschreiben, aber nicht die Details.

Garantie? ja, du hast die einjährige US Garantie, aber das war's! Zurückschicken in die US, Warten, beten, evtl. erneut Einfuhrumsatzsteuer zahlen...

Lohnt sich's ? Auf den ersten Blick sicherlich ... aber ob es sich auch rechnet hängt davon ab, wie es weiter geht. Ich hab 2003 eine defekte Einheit aus den US geliefert bekommen, und der ganze Aufwand mit dem Zoll und die Frachtkosten haben jeden Preisvorteil mehr als aufgefressen.

Die Entscheidung liegt bei Dir. 

Gruß Jetblack


----------



## Holz (11. August 2006)

*AW: Echolot aus den USA oder Deutschland*

da ich auch gerade mit der Idee spiele mir ein Echolot zuzulegen habe ich beim Stöbern im Internet so einige US-Shops gefunden und der Preisvorteil wäre schon sehr interessant. Frage nur hier, wie es mit sog. portablen Modellen liegt. Bis jetzt habe ich nch keinen Shop gefunden der sowas, wie es deutsche Shops machen, anbietet. Auch sollte man die Geschichte mit der Menüführungssprache beachten.
Anbei ein großer US-Shop, sicherlich schon bekannt.....


----------



## Jetblack (11. August 2006)

*AW: Echolot aus den USA oder Deutschland*

portable Umbauten (mehr ist es ja nicht) sind in den US kein Thema, weil fast jeder der sich sowas kauft, auch ein eigenes Boot hat. Da wirst du also recht wenig finden.


----------



## Jirko (11. August 2006)

*AW: Echolot aus den USA oder Deutschland*

nabend holz #h

du kannst aber ohne große umstände aus der einbauversion ne portable machen > alukoffer aus´m werkelmarkt, auf welchem du die halterung für´s lot montierst (dient gleichzeitig als transportkoffer) > 1 oder 2 blei-gel-akkus > saugnapf oder (besser) geberstange und ferdigg. wenn du ein paar bauanleitungen benötigst sach bescheid, dann verlinken wir dir ein paar interessante themen hier aus´m board #h


----------



## Pikepauly (11. August 2006)

*AW: Echolot aus den USA oder Deutschland*

Hi!

Ich habe vor kurzem ein Eagle Fish Easy 250 DS aus Amiland importiert. Zunächst ist der Preis ja ein Witz 115 $ aber dann kamen 69 $ Fracht und 35 Euro Zollgebühren dazu das waren dann zum aktuellen Wechselkurs knapp 200 Euro. Referenzpreis Fachversand Stolllenwerk 240 Euro plus Versand. Lohnen tut sich das finde ich nicht. Bedienungsanleitung und Menüfuhrung sind problemlos auf Deutsch dabei bzw. umstellbar. Lohnen würde sich das natürlich bei einem teureren Gerät , da sich die Versandkosten besser verteilen. Mein Tip einfach mal bischen warten und aufpassen wer nach Amiland rüberfliegt. Wenn das dann nen bischen geschickt anfängst zahlst du weder Zoll noch Versand. Möchte natürlich niemand zu gesetzeswidrigem Verhalten verleiten!!!!!!!! Wäre nur möglich wenn man sich traut.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Holz (12. August 2006)

*AW: Echolot aus den USA oder Deutschland*



Jirko schrieb:


> nabend holz #h
> du kannst aber ohne große umstände aus der einbauversion ne portable machen > alukoffer aus´m werkelmarkt, auf welchem du die halterung für´s lot montierst (dient gleichzeitig als transportkoffer) > 1 oder 2 blei-gel-akkus > saugnapf oder (besser) geberstange und ferdigg. wenn du ein paar bauanleitungen benötigst sach bescheid, dann verlinken wir dir ein paar interessante themen hier aus´m board #h


ja sind denn da bei der Standardversion alle benötigten Kabel für solch einen Umbau dabei? Ich dachte immer das für die portable Version extra Anschlußkabel für die Batterien z.B. dabei sind.
Bastelanleitungen wären nicht schlecht, so bekomme ich vielleicht eine gewisse Vorstellung von dem ganzen was da evtl. auf mich zukommt....|supergri  vielen Dank schonmal dafür #h 
Holz
*derdenLötkolbenschonmalwarmmacht*


----------



## Jirko (12. August 2006)

*AW: Echolot aus den USA oder Deutschland*

moin holz #h

beim spannungskabel musst du lediglich nen paar kontaktklemmen anmontieren, welche dann an dein akku rangestöpselt werden... dat hab sogar ich hinbekommen und das muß in solchen belangen schon was heißen :q







und wenn du auch noch nen handnavigerät im einsatz hast, kannst du noch ne doppelklemme an den akkupolen aufstecken > das untere kontaktpaar zur energieversorgung für´s navigerät und das obere für´s lot... dann einfach nen zigarettenanzünderadapter in den koffer geschustert und du kannst beide abnehmer über ein akku laufen lassen:






und im köfferchen hast du dann noch reichlich platz für nen reserveakku und noch´n büschn mehr:






#h


----------



## Regentaucher (12. August 2006)

*AW: Echolot aus den USA oder Deutschland*

Die Einfuhr aus dem Amiland wie ja bereits erwähnt ist: Fracht + Echopreis zzügl 16% MwSt + 3,7% Zollgebühren.

Die meisten Firmen aus dem amiland versenden mit einer aussenliegenden Rechnung. Ist dies nicht der Fall, sieht der Zoll auch schon mal in das Paket...

Ich würd einfach mal bei eurem Händler nachfragen ob er mit sich bezüglich dem Preis reden lässt...allein schon aus Garantiegründen.


----------



## Holz (12. August 2006)

*AW: Echolot aus den USA oder Deutschland*

@Jirko
danke für die Bilder, sieht echt gut aus Dein Köfferchen. Und das ist alles doch anscheinend einfacher als ich dachte, das motiviert #6 
Holz


----------



## darksnake (12. August 2006)

*AW: Echolot aus den USA oder Deutschland*

Das mit dem geld sehe ich wie Regentaucher#6  Wenn man lieb mit seinem Händler redet und nen bissel lieb ist gehen eigendlich alle etwas mit dem preis runter... Dann wie schon beschrieben als Festmontage kaufen und umrüsten... habe ich (mehr oder weniger)   auch gemacht... hier mal der Tread http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=81308

leider sieht es in meinem koffer nicht so aufgeräumt aus wie in dem von manch anderen aber passt schon...


----------



## ideur65 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Echolot aus den USA oder Deutschland*

Hallo

Bei der Frage Kauf aus den USA oder Deutschland wird meistens eine Ueberlegung erst sehr spät gemacht, meistens zu spät:

Wie gut sind die Englischkenntnisse? Wer sich zudem nur schlecht mit elektronischen Systemen auskennt wird schon sehr bald nach dem Kauf eines Gerätes aus den USA ärgern. Der dann schon logische Kontakt mit dem lokalen Händler wird kaum eine bessere Stimmung auslösen, wer will es den Händlern verübeln, wenn sie für die Problemlösung des USA Geschäftes nicht einspringen wollen?

Sehr gute deutsche Bedienungsanleitungen für Lowrance Geräte erstellt die Firma Beckertechnik (www.beckertechnik.de) Selbstverständlich nur für Kunden des Hauses. Diese Anleitungen entsprechen quasi 1 zu 1 der englischen Vorlage. Auf der Hompage sind sehr viele Informationen auch für Nichtkunden leicht verständlich aufgeführt.

Wer sich sehr gut in der englischen Sprache auskennt, kann auf der Homepage des Herstellers www.lowrance.com die neuesten Informationen anfragen. Der Kundendienst beantwortet zudem innert nützlicher Frist alle Anfragen. (vielleicht hatte ich auch nur Glück, denn alle meine Anfragen wurden innert 1 Tag beantwortet, zudem erhielt ich per E-Mail auch eine Anleitung zur Fehlersuche bei einem bestimmten Gerätetyp)

Ich habe bisher alle meine Geräte in Deutschland erworben, ausser mein neuestes Gerät, welches ich direkt aus den USA importiert habe. Darüber habe ich bereits einen ausführlichen Bericht geschrieben. 

Gruss


Ideur65


----------



## conger_man (17. August 2006)

*AW: Echolot aus den USA oder Deutschland*

Hallo,
ich habe mein Humminbird auch in den USA über das Internet gekauft und anschliessend auch noch das GPS Modul dazu. 
Nachteilig war, dass sich das Teil nicht auf deutsche Menüführung umstellen ließ. Da ich mit englisch keine Probleme habe, war das nicht weiter schlimm. Leider ließ sich aber die Tiefenanzeige nur in den Einheiten Fuß oder Faden einstellen, was mich schon etwas nervte. Doch zum Glück hab ich die Platine geschossen, als ich eine GPS Maus anschliessen wollte.
An dieser Stelle ein dickes Lob an den Nordwestfunk, der in Deutschland den Service für Humminbird abwickelt.
Die haben mir das Gerät sehr kurzfristig und sogar kostenlos repariert, obwohl ich denen gesagt habe, dass ich das Gerät in den USA gekauft habe. Nun habe ich nach dem Platinentausch sogar ein "deutsches" Gerät.  Wo findent man heutzutage noch solchen Top Service?
Obwohl ich gespart habe, würde ich glaube ich eher bei denen kaufen. Da geht dann auch mal was mit Kulanz.

Ansonsten war ich mit der Kaufabwicklung via USA sehr zufrieden.
Muss eben jeder selbst entscheiden, ein gewisses Risiko bleibt immer.


----------



## Hühner Hugo (11. September 2006)

*AW: Echolot aus den USA oder Deutschland*

Wenn du dir einen smartcast kaufst bekommst du hier keine Gebrauchsanweisung in deutsch. Die USA-Version ist in Europa nicht zugelassen. garantie bekommst du schon aber das Teil muß dann wieder in die USA zurück. Den Deutschen Zoll darfst du auch nicht vergessen.


----------



## Heiko112 (23. September 2006)

*AW: Echolot aus den USA oder Deutschland*

So mein Eagle aus den Usa ist da.

Hat zwar fast 4 Wochen gedauert aber 480 Euro  gespart.

Gerät habe ich gestern angebaut und den Trockenlauf hat es schonmal einwandfrei bestanden.

Und jetzt gehts los zum testen. 

Als Fazit USA oder Deutschland??? Antwort U S A :l :l


----------



## Hühner Hugo (23. September 2006)

*AW: Echolot aus den USA oder Deutschland*

Gratuliere,
ich hoffe du hast viel Spaß damit. Habe mir das Piranha Max 30 gekauft. Ich fliege heute nach Irland und werde es da erstmals testen. Bin in 2 Wochen wieder da und würde mich sehr auf deinen Testbericht freuen.
Alles Gute Hühner Hugo|wavey:


----------



## Heiko112 (23. September 2006)

*AW: Echolot aus den USA oder Deutschland*

Vorab schonmal 

das echo arbeitet einwandfrei und hat meine erwartungen noch übertroffen.

Fisch gab es diesmal auch, und einige waren garnichtmal schlecht.


Bericht folgt heute abend.


----------



## Heiko112 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Echolot aus den USA oder Deutschland*

So hier mal schnell eine kleine zusammenfassung.

Bestellt vor 4 Wochen. Nach einigen emails den versand und die Bezahlung geklärt.

Überweisung dauerte 5 Tage.

Paket ging raus und war 7 Tage unterwegs.

Zoll hat mich benachrichtigt und noch schnell 60 bezahlen.

Anbau hat 30 min. gedauert. 

Dann alles schön auf Deutsch und Metrisch gestellt und fertig wars.

:m :m 

Und aussehen tuts jetzt so


----------



## Stokker (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Echolot aus den USA oder Deutschland*

Ich habe mir vorletztes Jahr ein Tri Finder aus den USA schicken lassen . Ich habe keinen Zoll bezahlt weil der Verkäufer "used tool" und "present" draufgeschrieben hat. Hat knapp die Hälfte gegenüber der deutschen Version gekostet.
Das Menü ist in deutsch.Ich bin absolut zufrieden damit.....


----------



## Kajalagos (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Echolot aus den USA oder Deutschland*

Hallo zusammen
habe Anfang letzten Jahres den Vergaser für einen alten Vire-Zweitakt-Innenbordmotor in den USA bestellt, ging problemlos und sehr schnell. Würde das jederzeit wieder machen, der Vergaser wird in Irland hergestellt, hat incl. Fracht aus USA 118,00 Euro gekostet, in Deutschland - nicht mal in meine Stadt geliefert - 212,00 Euro. Es wird uns doch täglich die Globalisierung vorgemacht, wenn ich meinen Arbeitsplatz nach China verliere kräht da kein Hahn danach. Nur Mut, die Entwicklung geht weiter.
Gruß Kajalagos


----------



## drehteufel (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Echolot aus den USA oder Deutschland*

Hallo Kollegen,

verstehe ich das richtig, Lowrance (x125, x135...) und Eagle-Lote bieten auch als US-Modell die Möglichkeit, auf deutsches Menü umzustellen und Humminbird nicht? (speziell interessiert mich das 727)
Betrifft die Umstellung auf deutsches Menü auch die Tiefen- und Temperaturangabe? Möchte nämlich nicht dauernd von Fuß in Meter und von Fahrrenheit in °Celsius umrechnen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## conger_man (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Echolot aus den USA oder Deutschland*

Also bei Humminbird geht es jedenfalls nicht, mein Matrix 27 konnte ich nicht auf Meter bzw. deutsch umstellen. Die Sprache hätte mich nicht mal gestört, aber die Tiefe in Fuß nerft schon.
Nach einem Defekt ist aufgrund eines Platinentausches ist ein deutsches Gerät draus geworden.  
Gruß
Anton


----------



## Echolotzentrum (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Echolot aus den USA oder Deutschland*

Hallo,

bei Humminbird Geräten ist es nicht möglich, die Sprache oder die Maßeinheiten auf Deutsch umzustellen. Das beherrschen nur die Lowrance und Eagle Echolote.

Was aber wichtiger wäre als ein guter Preis, ist das nötige Hintergrundwissen.
Ich würde niemals ein Eagle Farbecholot verkaufen, da die Qualität deutlich schlechter ist als ein vergleichbares Lowrance. Das beginnt mit den Kabeln, geht weiter zur Prozessorleistung und betrifft gerade bei dem 640 Color das schlechtere Display.
Ein seriöser Händler in Deutschland ist zwar in diesem Punkt durch die nötige CE Zertifizierung und die hohen Einfuhrzölle teuerer, man hat aber durch die kompetente Beratung das richtige Echolot für den entsprechenden Einsatzzweck erhalten. Somit wird dann aus einem vermeintlichen Schnäppchen ein teueres Gerät.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Mike.K (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Echolot aus den USA oder Deutschland*

Hallo Thomas
gibt es wirklich einen Unterschied zwischen Eagle und Lowrance Echoloten? Wenn man sich die Modelle anssieht sind sie doch immer ziemlich gleich. Auch die Gehäuse sind bis auf Farbe und Label auch sehr ähnlich. Ich hatte vermutet, dass all diese Geräte aus der gleichen Schmiede kommen. Auch Service für Lowrance sowie Eagle wird von einem Lowrance-Tochterunternehmen angeboten. Ich könnte mir zwar schon vorstellen, dass sie andere Kabel verwenden, aber andere Hardware?

Würdest du irgendeinem Echolot-Hersteller generell den Vorzug geben?


----------



## Echolotzentrum (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Echolot aus den USA oder Deutschland*

Sobald man die Geräte umdreht, ist von der Gleichheit nicht mehr viel übrig.
Steckerqualität, die Dicke der Kabel, usw. sind sehr unterschiedlich und wirklich jeden Aufpreis wert.
Und zum Thema Display: Wenn man einmal in Wirklichkeit den Unterschied gesehen hat, wird man sein Eagle weggeben.

Es bleibt aber trotzdem entscheidend, wofür man das Gerät braucht. Und das ist das Geheimnis. 
Man muss genau das Richtige finden, genau für meinen gewünschten Einsatzzweck. Denn ein falsches Gerät, z.B. ein DS Gerät für Norwegen oder ein DF Gerät fürs Flachwasser, ist rausgeschmissenes Geld.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Mike.K (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Echolot aus den USA oder Deutschland*

Hallo Thomas, danke für die Auskunft,​was  die einzelnen Modelle und deren Einsatzgebiet angeht stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. Interessant finde ich deine feststellung, dass generell die Eagles die Billigvarianten der Lowrance-Modelle seien. Wobei wir die Frage nach den Innereien nicht klären konnten.
Werde ich mir für einen Kauf im Hinterkopf behalten.


----------



## Ketama (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Echolot aus den USA oder Deutschland*

Hallo Leute,
 wie kann ich bei einem Eagle Trifinder II auf deutsch umstellen?
Oder geht das garnicht?
Ich hab nämlich meine Gebrauchsanweisung verbummelt, hat jemand von euch eine? Wäre echt froh wenn die mir jemand 
kopieren könnte, würd die Kopier und Versandkosten übernehmen!
Güßle Ketama


----------



## Mike.K (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Echolot aus den USA oder Deutschland*

Hey Ketama...

Anleitung findest du hier
http://www.eaglesonar.com/Downloads/Manuals/Files/trifinder2_0143-651_091902.pdf

Porto und Kopierkosten dann auf Spendenkonto 114


----------

